# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Bosch] Πλυντήριο διπλής παροχής?

## nikosi

Καλημέρα, κοιτάζω για πλυντήριο και έλεγα να κοιτάξω για διπλής παροχής (κρύου + ζεστού νερού) ώστε να το συνδέσω με τον ηλιακό) και να κάνω οικονομία στο ρεύμα που καίει. Απ'ότι είδα είναι πολύ λίγα τα πλυντήρια αυτά που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά. Έχει κανείς άποψη για το θέμα; Έχουν κάποιο θέμα και δεν κυκλοφορούν πολλά τέτοια μοντέλα οι εταιρείες;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πράγματι ! σπουδαία ερώτηση ! ... ακούμε πολλούς παπάρες να λένε δήθεν για ενεργειακή Κλάση Α+++++ και δεν μιλάνε καθόλου για αυτήν την περίπτωση! 
ίσως είναι τόσο παπάρες για να μην προσθέσουν αυτοί και μια επιπλέον βαλβίδα? (που δήθεν θα ανέβαζε ελάχιστα το κόστος?) 

Αν σκεφτείς ένα μοτέρ είναι ελάχιστα βατ από 300 - 500W και αυτό δουλεύει στους μισούς χρόνους της διάρκειας της πλύσης .
Ενώ την ηλεκτρική αντίσταση που χρησιμοποιεί για να ζεστάνει το νερό , που είναι 2000+ W ... ουδείς θέλει να ασχοληθεί?

(Πάντως εγώ αν και έχω πλυντήριο της Whirpool μοντέλο 6th sense ) από τα πιο ακριβά και μόνο βαλβίδα για κρύο νερό ... πάραυτα εδώ και χρόνια το ένωσα με τον ηλιακό και δουλεύει "γατούλα" . Απλά πρέπει να ακολουθώ μια διαφορετική συνοπτική διαδικασία στην επιλογή προγράμματος αλλά και στο πότε να γυρίζω εγώ τις βάνες της βρύσης από κρύο σε ζεστό ... δηλαδή του δίνω στο 1ο νερό ζεστό και πριν να φτάσει στα ξεπλέματα (που εκεί θέλει μόνο κρύο νερό) το γυρίζω επίσης στο κρύο.

Πάντως αν ψάξεις υπάρχουν και με διπλής παροχής
http://www.skroutz.gr/c/405/plynthri...81%CE%BF%CF%85

----------

Elliot (20-07-20)

----------


## nikosi

Ναι, το Siemens το είδα, αλλά έλπιζα ότι θα είχαν και οι υπόλοιποι παίκτες (Samsung, LG, κλπ.) και με ποικιλία στα κιλά αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι άλλο.
Ένας υπάλληλος που τον ρώτησα αν είναι ευπαθή μου είπε ότι καλό είναι να μπει ένας μίκτης για να μην καταπονείται το πλυντήριο, αν και δεν κατάλαβα πως θα δουλεύει αυτό, σαν κόφτης των πολύ υψηλών θερμοκρασιών ώστε να το αναμιγνύει με κρύο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ναι, το Siemens το είδα, αλλά έλπιζα ότι θα είχαν και οι υπόλοιποι παίκτες (Samsung, LG, κλπ.) και με ποικιλία στα κιλά αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι άλλο.
> Ένας υπάλληλος που τον ρώτησα αν είναι ευπαθή μου είπε ότι καλό είναι να μπει ένας μίκτης για να μην καταπονείται το πλυντήριο, αν και δεν κατάλαβα πως θα δουλεύει αυτό, σαν κόφτης των πολύ υψηλών θερμοκρασιών ώστε να το αναμιγνύει με κρύο;


Βλακείες λέει .. το πλυντήριο που είναι κατασκευασμένο με αυτήν την φιλοσοφία έχουν προβλεφθεί και για μη σταθερή θερμοκρασία από τον ηλιακό .. δηλαδή αν είναι λίγο ζεστό το νερό π.χ. 60 βαθμούς ... και έχεις βάλει πρόγραμμα για 90 βαθμούς .. απλά η αντίσταση θα συμπληρώσει τους υπόλοιπους 30 βαθμούς. (σε διάφορους που είδα να έχουν χρόνια τέτοια δυνατότητας πλυντήρια δεν έχουν μίκτες στην βρύση ) δεν χαμπαριάζουν τίποτα

----------


## nikosi

Μάλλον έτσι είναι, αλλιώς γιατί να είναι 2πλης παροχής αν θέλει εξωτερικό εξάρτημα; 
ένα άλλο θέμα που με απασχολεί είναι που φτιάχνονται; Λένε Bosch ή Siemens αλλά από που κρατάει η σκούφια τους;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βλέπεις ταμπέλα του πλυντηρίου? "Made in ..."  αλλά και εδώ μπάχαλο γίνεται .. π.χ. εγώ που νόμιζα ότι το whirlpool που έχω είναι Εγγλέζικο ... διάβασα στην ταμπέλα του "Made in Germany" ... αλλά από την άλλη διάβασα και το παρακάτω.
http://www.agelakos.gr/details3.php?...h=8&thepid=308  :Blink: 
Άντε να βγάλεις άκρη εσύ μετά.

----------


## nikosi

Το είδα στην έκθεση και ξέχασα να ρωτήσω(αν και αυτό που μου είπε είναι ότι συναρμολόγηση γίνεται εδώ μόνο για την Pitsos και τα άλλα έρχονται από έξω από διαφορετικά εργοστάσια(siemens vs. Bosch). Αλλά πάνω που βρήκα ένα site που λέει που φτιάχνονται κάποιες συσκευές (http://www.productfrom.com/) και λέω εδώ είμαστε, βάζω bosch, μου βγάζει ένα ψυγείο που λέει φτιαγμένο στην Γερμανία. Το googlάρω(!) και ...μου φέρνει σελίδες από Τουρκία πρώτες πρώτες!!!! άντε βγάλε συμπέρασμα!

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Βλακείες λέει .. το πλυντήριο που είναι κατασκευασμένο με αυτήν την φιλοσοφία έχουν προβλεφθεί και για μη σταθερή θερμοκρασία από τον ηλιακό .. δηλαδή αν είναι λίγο ζεστό το νερό π.χ. 60 βαθμούς ... και έχεις βάλει πρόγραμμα για 90 βαθμούς .. απλά η αντίσταση θα συμπληρώσει τους υπόλοιπους 30 βαθμούς. (σε διάφορους που είδα να έχουν χρόνια τέτοια δυνατότητας πλυντήρια δεν έχουν μίκτες στην βρύση ) δεν χαμπαριάζουν τίποτα


Αυτο ειναι το ευκολο κομματι.Το δυσκολο ειναι να θες να πλυνεις στους 30 και να βαζεις νερο 70 βαθμων.Θα βγαινουν τα πουλοβερ ζιπουνακια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυτο ειναι το ευκολο κομματι.Το δυσκολο ειναι να θες να πλυνεις στους 30 και να βαζεις νερο 70 βαθμων.Θα βγαινουν τα πουλοβερ ζιπουνακια.


Ουδέν πρόβλημα αν και δεν κατάλαβα σε τι αναφέρεσαι σε εργοστασιακής διπλής παροχής? ή στην περίπτωση μου χειροκίνητα?

Στην περίπτωση μου έχω και μίκτη στην βρύση (οπότε σου την έφερα !) :Tongue2:   Αν θέλω 30 βαθμούς ρυθμίζω το 1ο νερό στους 30 . Άσε που πολλές φορές ξεχνιέμαι (αφήνοντας τον μίκτη στους 30 βαθμούς ) και κάνει ξεπλέματα επίσης με ζεστό νερό !! (έτσι κι αλλιώς τζάμπα είναι το ζεστό νερό από ηλιακό) ... αρκεί να μην θυμηθώ ότι ήθελα να κάνω και μπάνιο εκείνη την μέρα !
Μιλάμε οι καλύτερες πλύσεις σε ποιότητα !

Κακά τα ψέματα ... όταν οι ευρωπαικές οδηγίες σου λένε περί ενεργειακής κλάσης Α+++ κτλ (χωρίς να αναφέρονται στην περίπτωση διπλής παροχής )
http://www.cres.gr/energy_saving/Kti...es_simansi.htm

Τότε πρόκειται για γελοιότητα !
Στην πράξη το υποτίθεται Α++++ για μένα είναι εκ του όντως  ένα χειρότερο και από G κλάσης πλυντήριο ! ψέματα? (άλλωστε στις οδηγίες αναφέρονται στην πιθανή κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας .... το σκεπτικό του αν κάποιος μπορεί να έχει στο σπίτι του ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα έτσι ώστε να επιβάλλεται να έχουν όλα και διπλή παροχή ... δεν λαμβάνεται υπόψιν έτσι?)

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Ουδέν πρόβλημα αν και δεν κατάλαβα σε τι αναφέρεσαι σε εργοστασιακής διπλής παροχής? ή στην περίπτωση μου χειροκίνητα?
> 
> Στην περίπτωση μου έχω και μίκτη στην βρύση (οπότε σου την έφερα !)  Αν θέλω 30 βαθμούς ρυθμίζω το 1ο νερό στους 30 . Άσε που πολλές φορές ξεχνιέμαι (αφήνοντας τον μίκτη στους 30 βαθμούς ) και κάνει ξεπλέματα επίσης με ζεστό νερό !! (έτσι κι αλλιώς τζάμπα είναι το ζεστό νερό από ηλιακό) ... αρκεί να μην θυμηθώ ότι ήθελα να κάνω και μπάνιο εκείνη την μέρα !
> Μιλάμε οι καλύτερες πλύσεις σε ποιότητα !
> 
> Κακά τα ψέματα ... όταν οι ευρωπαικές οδηγίες σου λένε περί ενεργειακής κλάσης Α+++ κτλ (χωρίς να αναφέρονται στην περίπτωση διπλής παροχής )
> http://www.cres.gr/energy_saving/Kti...es_simansi.htm
> 
> Τότε πρόκειται για γελοιότητα !
> Στην πράξη το υποτίθεται Α++++ για μένα είναι εκ του όντως  ένα χειρότερο και από G κλάσης πλυντήριο ! ψέματα? (άλλωστε στις οδηγίες αναφέρονται στην πιθανή κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας .... το σκεπτικό του αν κάποιος μπορεί να έχει στο σπίτι του ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα έτσι ώστε να επιβάλλεται να έχουν όλα και διπλή παροχή ... δεν λαμβάνεται υπόψιν έτσι?)


Οχι πετρο δεν αναφερομουν σε εσενα ή στο δικο σου.Γενικα για ενα πλυντηριο διπλης παροχης το δυσκολο ειναι η ρυθμιση θερμοκρασιας ,αληθεια το κανουν αυτοματα αυτα τα πλυντηρια?
Παντως για το Α++ πιστευω οτι επρεπε να ειναι πρωτο μελημα η παροχη ζεστου νερου.

----------


## nikosi

Καλησπέρα, 
  μου φάνηκε πολύ περίεργο το να μην υπάρχουν πολλά μοντέλα στην αγορά με τέτοια δυνατότητα και το' ψαξα λίγο παραπάνω. Απ'ότι κατάλαβα παλιά κυκλοφορούσαν (στο εξωτερικό τουλάχιστον) τέτοια μοντέλα, αλλά τείνουν να καταργηθούν αυτά τα μοντέλα. Μια κάποια εξήγηση που βρήκα σ'ένα site είναι ότι μέχρι τους 40ο βαθμούς και κάποια μέχρι και τους 60ο βαθμούς τα πλυντήρια χρησιμοποιούσαν μόνο νερό από την παροχή του κρύου. Εν τω μεταξύ χρειάζονται το ζεστό μόνο στο πρώτο γέμισμα του πλυντηρίου, μετά θέλουν μόνο κρύο. Επίσης λένε ότι ο χρόνος που θα περάσει από την παροχή του ζεστού μέχρι να αδειάσει ο σωλήνας από το κρύο νερό που έχει μέσα για να 'κατέβει' το ζεστό κάτω είναι χαμένο νερό(κάποιοι γράφουν ότι κρατάνε το αρχικό κρύο νερό για να ποτίζουν τα φυτά τους!!!). Τι να πω? Είναι μια κάποια εξήγηση γιατί δεν έχουν σαν standard οι εταιρείες την διπλή παροχή ούτε στα πλυντήρια ρούχων ούτε στα πιάτων. Όχι πολύ ικανοποιητική βέβαια(γιατί ας πούμε δεν έχουν έναν αισθητήρα θερμότητας να καταλαβαίνει ότι μέχρι κάποια στιγμή είναι κρύο νερό(αυτό εξαρτάται βέβαια και από την απόσταση των σωληνώσεων); Αλλά τι να το κάνουν τόσο κρύο νερό; Που να το διοχετεύσουν; Η' θα το ζεστάνουν κι αυτό, οπότε πόσο θα είναι το όφελος;
Σας στέλνω και το Link για περισσότερη μελέτη!  :Smile: 
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2172355

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Οχι πετρο δεν αναφερομουν σε εσενα ή στο δικο σου.Γενικα για ενα πλυντηριο διπλης παροχης το δυσκολο ειναι η ρυθμιση θερμοκρασιας ,αληθεια το κανουν αυτοματα αυτα τα πλυντηρια?


Ειλικρινά δεν γνωρίζω (πως το κάνουν) είναι πλυντήρια (2πλης παροχής) που τα έβλεπα στην 10ετία του 80! (πολύ παλιά) και ποτέ δεν εξερεύνησα αναλυτικά πως λειτουργούν (γιατί ενώ ήξερα ότι υπάρχουν) δεν ενδιαφέρθηκα ποτέ. Έχω την εντύπωση με εντελώς πρόχειρη εκτίμηση ότι ανάλογα το πρόγραμμα που θα διάλεγες (40 βαθμούς - 60 - 90 ) μόνο αν διάλεγες τους 90 βαθμούς θα έπαιρνε 1ο νερό απευθείας από ηλιακό. Και αν αυτό το νερό τύγχανε να είναι 70 βαθμούς απλά συμπλήρωνε η αντίσταση την διαφορά.




> Παντως για το Α++ πιστευω οτι επρεπε να ειναι πρωτο μελημα η παροχη ζεστου νερου.


 Το κορυφαίο ... όλα τα άλλα είναι παπαριές. Όποιος αμφιβάλει ας έρθει σε μένα με έναν μετρητή κατανάλωσης σε πρόγραμμα 90 βαθμών να δούμε πόσο θα κάψει ο ένας με ηλιακό και πόσο ο άλλος χωρίς .. (η κόντρα όχι μόνο ως προς την κατανάλωση ρεύματος ... αλλά και ως προς την ταχύτητα της πλύσης!!)




> μου φάνηκε πολύ περίεργο το να μην υπάρχουν πολλά μοντέλα στην αγορά με τέτοια δυνατότητα και το' ψαξα λίγο παραπάνω.


Δεν είναι περίεργο απλά είναι ένα φοβερό πλεονέκτημα που θα προβλημάτιζε ιδιαίτερα τους κατασκευαστές (γιατί θα χρειαζόταν πολλά εξαρτήματα όπως αναφέρει και το λινκ ... 150 ευρώ αξία εκτιμούν αυτοί ... αλλά τρίχες .. δεν είναι μόνο αυτό ) θα καταστρεφόταν ο ανταγωνισμός προς τα έξω (καθώς ο κόσμος τον ενδιαφέρει ποιος το πουλάει έστω και 10 ευρώ φθηνότερα από τον άλλον) 




> (κάποιοι γράφουν ότι κρατάνε το αρχικό κρύο νερό για να ποτίζουν τα φυτά τους!!!). Τι να πω?


Αν ο ηλιακός είναι κοντά στο πλυντήριο θα ήταν καλύτερα ... αλλά και πάλι μπούρδες λένε . Εγώ τόσα χρόνια αυτό κάνω και μάλιστα είμαι στον 1 όροφο και ο ηλιακός μου πάνω στο ρετιρέ του 2ου ορόφου και δεν έχω πρόβλημα ούτε στις ηλιόλουστες μέρες του χειμώνα .  
Και εξηγώ ... εγώ π.χ. αν θέλω να βάλω πλύσεις επειδή χρησιμοποιώ στην πλειοψηφία σκούρα ρούχα αυτά θέλουν 40 - 60 βαθμούς το πολύ . ο ηλιακός μπορεί μέσα του να έχει 80 - 90 βαθμούς . 
Ναι στην αρχή θα πάρει κρύο νερό αλλά το τελευταίο νερό που θα μπει μέσα θα έχει 80 - 90 βαθμούς που θα ισορροπήσει το κρύο του πρώτου νερού πάλι στους 40 - 60 . Και αν δεν το ισορροπήσει π.χ. έβαλα πρόγραμμα για 60 βαθμούς (και η ισορρόπηση είναι 40 - 45 - 50 βαθμούς ) απλά θα δουλέψει και λίγο η αντίσταση για να συμπληρώσει την διαφορά . Τον χειμώνα η θερμοκρασία του νερού από βρύση κατευθείαν είναι "πάγος" .. για σκεφτείτε τι ρεύμα θα χρειαστεί για να φτάσει έστω στους 60 βαθμούς.




> Όχι πολύ ικανοποιητική βέβαια(γιατί ας πούμε δεν έχουν έναν αισθητήρα θερμότητας να καταλαβαίνει ότι μέχρι κάποια στιγμή είναι κρύο νερό(αυτό εξαρτάται βέβαια και από την απόσταση των σωληνώσεων); Αλλά τι να το κάνουν τόσο κρύο νερό; Που να το διοχετεύσουν; Η' θα το ζεστάνουν κι αυτό, οπότε πόσο θα είναι το όφελος;





> εξαρτάται βέβαια και από την απόσταση των σωληνώσεων


Εγώ πρώτα ξυρίζομαι και μετά βάζω πλυντήριο ... οπότε με το ξεκίνημα μπαίνει κατευθείαν ζεστό "ιαματικό νεράκι"  :Lol: 

Με βάλατε σε σκέψεις ρε παιδιά να ασχοληθώ με κάποιο project πατέντα με 2 βαλβίδες έτσι ώστε με δικό μας χειρισμό και ανάλογα το πρόγραμμα σε βαθμούς που θα επιλέξεις να έχεις και την σωστή θερμοκρασία από τον ηλιακό  ... να είχα χρόνο μόνο.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Ειλικρινά δεν γνωρίζω (πως το κάνουν) είναι πλυντήρια (2πλης παροχής) που τα έβλεπα στην 10ετία του 80! (πολύ παλιά) και ποτέ δεν εξερεύνησα αναλυτικά πως λειτουργούν (γιατί ενώ ήξερα ότι υπάρχουν) δεν ενδιαφέρθηκα ποτέ. Έχω την εντύπωση με εντελώς πρόχειρη εκτίμηση ότι ανάλογα το πρόγραμμα που θα διάλεγες (40 βαθμούς - 60 - 90 ) μόνο αν διάλεγες τους 90 βαθμούς θα έπαιρνε 1ο νερό απευθείας από ηλιακό. Και αν αυτό το νερό τύγχανε να είναι 70 βαθμούς απλά συμπλήρωνε η αντίσταση την διαφορά.
> 
>  Το κορυφαίο ... όλα τα άλλα είναι παπαριές. Όποιος αμφιβάλει ας έρθει σε μένα με έναν μετρητή κατανάλωσης σε πρόγραμμα 90 βαθμών να δούμε πόσο θα κάψει ο ένας με ηλιακό και πόσο ο άλλος χωρίς .. (η κόντρα όχι μόνο ως προς την κατανάλωση ρεύματος ... αλλά και ως προς την ταχύτητα της πλύσης!!)
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι περίεργο απλά είναι ένα φοβερό πλεονέκτημα που θα προβλημάτιζε ιδιαίτερα τους κατασκευαστές (γιατί θα χρειαζόταν πολλά εξαρτήματα όπως αναφέρει και το λινκ ... 150 ευρώ αξία εκτιμούν αυτοί ... αλλά τρίχες .. δεν είναι μόνο αυτό ) θα καταστρεφόταν ο ανταγωνισμός προς τα έξω (καθώς ο κόσμος τον ενδιαφέρει ποιος το πουλάει έστω και 10 ευρώ φθηνότερα από τον άλλον) 
> 
> 
> Αν ο ηλιακός είναι κοντά στο πλυντήριο θα ήταν καλύτερα ... αλλά και πάλι μπούρδες λένε . Εγώ τόσα χρόνια αυτό κάνω και μάλιστα είμαι στον 1 όροφο και ο ηλιακός μου πάνω στο ρετιρέ του 2ου ορόφου και δεν έχω πρόβλημα ούτε στις ηλιόλουστες μέρες του χειμώνα .  
> ...


αντε ξεκινα το  :Smile: 
το ιδανικο ειναι ελεγχος θερμοκρασιας ζεστου νερου και αν ικανοποιει τις απαιτησεις της πλυσης τοτε μπορει να γινεται και αποριψη 10-20λτ.ωστε να παιρνει το ζεστο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αντε ξεκινα το 
> το ιδανικο ειναι ελεγχος θερμοκρασιας ζεστου νερου και αν ικανοποιει τις απαιτησεις της πλυσης τοτε μπορει να γινεται και αποριψη 10-20λτ.ωστε να παιρνει το ζεστο.


(Χωρίς απόρριψη) αυτό είναι ήδη λυμένο από την (ανακυκλοφορία ζεστού νερού) που είναι και το πιο σωστό .
http://www.thermoydravlikos.gr/article.php?ID=192

Αλλά αυτό φαντάζομαι θα κοστίζει για να γίνει μετατροπή σε απλό ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα

----------


## Babantza

Μπορειτε να δειτε για μια βαλβιδα θερμοστατικη. Μπαινει συνηθως σε ηλιακους για ελεγχο τ νερου. Το εχω κανει εδω κ 3 χρονια στο πλυντηριο κ δουλευει αψογα. 
 Δουλευει απο 35-60 βαθμους κ το ρυθμιζεις οπως θες εσυ.
Esbe ειναι η μαρκα που εχω εγω.

----------


## spaceoddity

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που οι κατασκευαστές δεν φτιάχνουν πλέον πλυντήρια διπλής παροχής. Το 2004 δεν δυσκολεύτηκα καθόλου να βρω ένα Πίτσος και δουλεύει ακόμα. Η μόνη επέμβαση που έκανα ήταν δυο φορές καθάρισμα στο σωλήνα της αντλίας, και μάλιστα μέσα σε ένα μήνα βούλωσε δυο φορές και μετά από 13 χρόνια αδιάλειπτης λειτουργίας (δεν έχει φίλτρο οπότε πρέπει να ξεμοντάρεις την αντλία από κάτω). Οι κατασκευαστές πάντως είναι άθλιοι και υποκριτές οι πιστοποιητές ενεργειακής απόδοσης, ό,τι κάνουν το κάνουν για να σε έχουν να ξοδεύεις συνέχεια περισσότερα, με τις ευλογίες της ΕΕ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που οι κατασκευαστές δεν φτιάχνουν πλέον πλυντήρια διπλής παροχής.


https://www.tsampas.gr/product/12634...87%CE%AE%CF%82
http://www.samourkasidis.gr/offers/c...0BSC%20EU.html




> Οι κατασκευαστές πάντως είναι άθλιοι και υποκριτές οι πιστοποιητές ενεργειακής απόδοσης, ό,τι κάνουν το κάνουν για να σε έχουν να ξοδεύεις συνέχεια περισσότερα, με τις ευλογίες της ΕΕ.


Συμφωνώ αλλά όχι από αυτήν την άποψη που το θέτεις γιατί η διπλή παροχή ή μη δεν αποδεικνύει δόλο . (δεν θα γινόταν πιο εύθραυστη η συσκευή με την πρόσθεση ή μη μιας διπλής παροχής) . Και δεν νομίζω να απασχολεί τον κατασκευαστή περί "ενεργειακής απόδοσης" της συσκευής . Το κάνει εν μέρη για τα μάτια του κόσμου αλλά αυτό αφορά π.χ. το μοτέρ κτλ και όχι επί του πιο ουσιαστικού θέματος που είναι το ζεστό νερό και το πιο ενεργοβόρο κομμάτι.

Οι κατασκευαστές κάνουν άλλες πονηριές π.χ. την πρόσθεση ενός Traic για να λειτουργεί ένας ανεμιστήρας (σε ψυγείο) ή μπόλικη χρήση πυκνωτών και εξαρτημάτων (για να "σκοντάψουν " πιο εύκολα σε συντομότερο χρόνο) έτσι ώστε λίγο αργότερα να σου "προτείνουν" να καλέσεις το "εξουσιοδοτημένο" service τους και να πληρώνεις ότι δεν έχεις να πληρώσεις ... και από πάνω σου προτείνουν και επέκταση εγγύησης . (δηλαδή ότι έκανε κάποτε ο Αλ Καπόνε που πουλούσε "προστασία " σε όποιους καταστηματάρχες).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εγώ πλυντήριο διπλής παροχής δεν έχω , αλλά το δουλεύω με χρήση ζεστού νερού από ηλιακό με χρήση αναμικτικής βρύσης , απλά πρέπει να επιλέξεις άλλα προγράμματα πιο μεγαλύτερα σε χρόνο του κανονικού (το μοντέλο μου με ηλεκτρονικά και δουλεύει άψογα για χρόνια  )

----------


## candy_washer93

Στην Αμερικη σχεδον ολα τα πλυντηρια ειναι διπλης παροχης και μαλιστα η συντριπτικη πλοιοψηφια τους δεν εχουν καν δυνατοτητα θερμανσης του νερου!Δηλ. αν δεν εχει ζεστο νερο ο θερμοσιφωνας δεν μπορεις να πλυνεις με ζεστο νερο.Ουτε εχουν καποιον αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας για να τσεκαρει ποσο ζεστο ειναι το νερο του θερμοσιφωνα και να προσαρμοσει αναλογα τις αναλογιες κρυου/ζεστου.Συνηθως εχουν 3 φιξ επιλογες θερμοκρασιας(Cold,Warm,Hot).Στην 1η παιρνει μονο κρυο νερο,στην 2η 50-50 κρυο και ζεστο και στην 3η μονο ζεστο.Γι αυτο και οι Αμερικανοι δεν λενε ποτε "πλενω στους 30/40/60 βαθμους",αλλα "πλενω με κρυο/χλιαρο/ζεστο νερο".Μεγαλη πατατα κατα την γνωμη μου διοτι μπορει να ειναι οικονομικο στο ρευμα αλλα ποτε δεν εχεις εξασφαλισμενη θερμοκρασια πλυσης.Μπορει π.χ. να νομιζεις οτι πλενεις με 60 βαθμους και να πλενεις με 40 διοτι το νερο του θερμοσιφωνα δεν ειναι αρκετα ζεστο και το πλυντηριο δεν εχει αντισταση για να συμπληρωσει τους βαθμους που λειπουν.Τα πλυντηρια ευρωπαϊκου τυπου με ενσωματομενο θερμοστατη και αντισταση θερμανσης,κατι που εδω υπαρχει απο την δεκαετια του '50,σε αυτους ειναι κατι πρωτογνωρο που κυκλοφορησε για 1η φορα τα τελευταια 4-5 χρονια και συνηθως ειναι πανακριβα!Σε καποιες αλλες χωρες(π.χ. Ιαπωνια,Κινα) που συνηθιζουν πλενουν μονο με κρυο νερο,τα πλυντηρια τους δεν εχουν καν επιλογεα θερμοκρασιας!

----------


## klik

Στην Αμερική το θερμοσίφωνο δουλεύει 24/7 (σύμφωνα με το μαυράκι και τον Τσάκι Τσάν στο karate kid remake  :Lol: )




> Στην Αμερικη σχεδον ολα τα πλυντηρια ειναι διπλης παροχης και μαλιστα η συντριπτικη πλοιοψηφια τους δεν εχουν καν δυνατοτητα θερμανσης του νερου!Δηλ. αν δεν εχει ζεστο νερο ο θερμοσιφωνας δεν μπορεις να πλυνεις με ζεστο νερο.

----------


## nyannaco

> Στην Αμερική το θερμοσίφωνο δουλεύει 24/7


Με φυσικό αέριο! Γι'αυτό μάλλον δεν έχουν αντιστάσεις τα πλυντήρια. Αν και θα περίμενα να έχουν τουλάχιστον θερμοκρασιακό έλεγχο της ανάμειξης.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Στο εργο που λες ειναι στην κινα οχι στην αμερικη.
Αν και στην αμερικη το ιδιο συστημα εχουν 24/7 και ζεστο νερο παντα.

----------


## klik

> Στο εργο που λες ειναι στην κινα οχι στην αμερικη.
> Αν και στην αμερικη το ιδιο συστημα εχουν 24/7 και ζεστο νερο παντα.


παει ο πιτσιρικος να παραπονεθεί στον Τσάκι που δεν έχει ζεστό νερό. Ο τσάκι λέει turn on the switch. Ο πιτσιρίκος απαντά in America we don't have a switch.
Τσάκι: put a switch, save the planet... :Tongue2:

----------

vasilimertzani (17-02-17)

----------

